# Update on my Honda GX200



## tpcollins (Mar 23, 2012)

I followed the suggestions from my previous thread about my power washer that dies after it warms up. 

-I took the carb apart and soaked it in a cleaner overnight. I ran it the next day it and still died after it warmed up. I checked it immediately and it had spark.

-Since it started doing this a few years ago and I had made a cork gasket, I went and got two new gaskets ( between the engine and the plastic spacer and the spacer and the carb). I changed the oil in the crank thinking it might be affecting the oil sensor. I replaced the 16 ozs of oil in the pump and put in new oil at the recommended 9.6 oz - duh. I ran the engine for 40 minutes until it ran out of gas (just had the water going to the pump but did not run the wand). I filled the tank back up and it ran fine. I started washing and it coughed a few times and died.

- Today I ran it for about 20 minutes with the water on and then started washing. It coughed and died within a minute.

So it will run fine by itself but will cough and die under a load. I'm at a lost as what the issue is. I'm thinking about buying a new carb but I'm not sure what that would fix it - any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tpcollins (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I'll try those suggestions.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.You may be causing the engine to over heat if you let the unit run for more than five or ten minutes without activating the the gun trigger.Unless you have a higher end unit with a thermal relief valve,the hot water generated within the pump when may be causing part of your problem.If your not going to start spraying soon after the motor starts,your better off shutting the motor down and restarting when your ready to spray.You may want to check the engine valve clearances also as the valve train will expand as the engine gets hot and possibly cause one of the valves to not close completely.That may explain the backfiring and sputtering you are experiencing before it dies.Hope this helps.


----------

